# We r gonna have puppies soon!!!They are here....new pic Feb. 17th, 2011 post #165



## Claudia

My female dog is preggers, she turn 2 years old yesterday  She will b having her babies in december, we think about 2nd week. I thought i will share some pics of the love birds lol

Here waiting for my daugther to open the door for them lol









Here the love birds playing









Macy from the back, her head looks smaller then her body 









Here is Macys tummy aaawww


----------



## onefishtwofish

yah i guess no point in worrying about the love birds playdates anymore............


----------



## CRS Fan

Let me guess..... next is hamsters and then crayfish. LOL. Congrats !


----------



## beN

hey claudia,

duke needs a freind.


----------



## thefishwife

Woot congrats claudia! Cant wait to see what the pups look like


----------



## Diztrbd1

CRS Fan said:


> Let me guess..... next is hamsters and then crayfish. LOL. Congrats !


Lmao....too funny! Remind me not to go over there, everything is having babies, must be something in the water  lol 
Seriously tho , congrats Claudia ...look forward to seeing pix of the lil guys


----------



## Adz1

thefishwife said:


> Woot congrats claudia! Cant wait to see what the pups look like


i second this motion.....
i love puppys and i really love pitty puppies.


----------



## aquaboy71

congrats claudia!


----------



## Claudia

onefishtwofish said:


> yah i guess no point in worrying about the love birds playdates anymore............


Not anymore lol



CRS Fan said:


> Let me guess..... next is hamsters and then crayfish. LOL. Congrats !


Thanks god no more hamsters lol thats was lots of work



beN said:


> hey claudia,
> 
> duke needs a freind.


Sure i will tell Macy 



thefishwife said:


> Woot congrats claudia! Cant wait to see what the pups look like


I know Kim, i am curious too



Diztrbd1 said:


> Lmao....too funny! Remind me not to go over there, everything is having babies, must be something in the water  lol
> Seriously tho , congrats Claudia ...look forward to seeing pix of the lil guys


Is true, dog prego me prego fish having babies lol is crazy in here 



Adz1 said:


> i second this motion.....
> i love puppys and i really love pitty puppies.


A neighbor already asked me for a puppy lol


----------



## Morainy

Hoping that Macy has a healthy, comfortable pregnancy, and an easy delivery. Looking forward to seeing the photos of the pups!


----------



## gwcana

Morainy said:


> Hoping that Macy has a healthy, comfortable pregnancy, and an easy delivery. Looking forward to seeing the photos of the pups!


ditto. Wondering what they'll look like more. Congrats on all the pregnancies!


----------



## Pamela

I really hate to be the voice of negativity here, but please get your female spayed after she has her puppies. I just did a search on Petfinders for Pit Bull X's in BC (within 500 miles) looking for homes & there are 473 dogs! Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pit Bull Terrier Dog Pets in New Westminster, BC: Petfinder. I used to volunteer at the SPCA & it really is heartbreaking seeing what happens to some of the dogs there.

However, congratulations on your upcoming baby boy! I hope that you are having a healthy & happy pregnancy


----------



## Trouble

*I have to agree with Pamela. As much as I love babies, I know first hand how hard they are to sell/adopt/say goodbye to. We ended up keeping 2 of the kittens and would of kept the third if my brother in law didn't want one so bad. We got so attached to them. I see so many unwanted cats and so many kitten on Craig's list it makes my head hurt. Hailey is getting fixed as soon as possible.

On the other hand, I can't wait to see that little bub of yours. So nice to see you so happy Claudia. We will have to get together again soon.*


----------



## suzzie

and hear I thought i'd be the first...but theres 2 preceding me...
I'm afraid I cringe every single time I hear/see people breeding dogs...who just really shouldnt, or have no experience...

please have them both fixed...they are lovely pets...good looking dogs, but not registered, not an ideal mix...and theres SOOO MANY dogs looking for homes...

of course do as you please...but adding more mutts to the world is completely unnecessary...


----------



## Guest

ditto to the last three posts ... it is beyond me why people do not spay/neuter their animals ... the shelters, rescues and pounds are full of big mixed breed dogs that no one wants ... your news made me feel sad ...


----------



## davefrombc

Maybe some members should start up a fund to help other members get their pets spayed or neutered and have it available before they start criticizing.......


----------



## Claudia

I do understand your concern but i am not the type of person that breeds to get money or doesnt take care of her dogs, i wasnt planning on my dog to get preggo but it happen, i cant also tell my neighbour to get his dog fixed as is his dog and he does what he wants.

Macy is prego and i have to take care of her me been happy or not about it, I have to deal with it and do what i have to do to make sure she does ok and her puppies also. It is not a good time either as i am prego and also have my other dog a bit sick with old age problems but like i said i do take care of my dogs and they are really happy ones, they get lots of love from my kids and I


----------



## Pamela

davefrombc said:


> Maybe some members should start up a fund to help other members get their pets spayed or neutered and have it available before they start criticizing.......


I'm sorry, but if you cannot afford the $175 to get your dog spayed you shouldn't have a dog. Dogs are a luxury not a necessity (except of course if it is some sort of guide/medical dog).

I'm not trying to make Claudia feel bad. I'm sure that she loves her dogs very very much. It's just a reality that there are many Pit X dogs that are getting euthanized because there aren't enough homes for them.


----------



## davefrombc

I know the realities all too well. I also know some are far too quick to criticise without knowing all the realities themselves.


----------



## kelly528

davefrombc said:


> Maybe some members should start up a fund to help other members get their pets spayed or neutered and have it available before they start criticizing.......


Without even addressing the issue of buying a pet before you can financially cover all its medical needs, the SPCA already has a program running offering spaying/neutering to low-income pet owners. Our family took advantage of it in hard times, with great results.

I have to agree with the other members, there is a difference between criticizing and raising awareness. Plenty of man's best friends are being euthanized daily due to this so really, we owe it to them to quit arguing and take action. Mistakes have been made, but if everyone takes something meaningful away from this discussion, perhaps Claudia's puppies will prevent a lot more litters of puppies from coming into a world that has no room for them.

On that note, congratulations Claudia!


----------



## Claudia

For the record my male dog is fixed we havent done her yet, on the other hand i cant pay for other peoples mistakes


----------



## suzzie

thats awesome claudia  

I've worked in the animal/pet industry for several years...and I see what goes on, from the nice side to bad side. 

If someone cant afford to spay/neuter their pet..then dont have it....period...its the same in the horse world..just because it has a uterus, doesnt mean it needs to produce offspring. 

I got mad as hell at our neighbour who has ZERO experience with dogs..they are really nice people, they got themselves a golden retriever pup...male...the dog is COMPLETELY out of control, no manners, big bully...they decide to keep this dog as a stud...because there arent already millions of golden retrievers out there...well behaved ones...and whatever...I digress...animal breeding on a whole just ticks me off....

Claudia, 
I'm super happy that you're able to provide for the dogs you have, thats fantastic news  and congratulations on your upcoming baby, how much longer have you got to go? I best not drink the water in your area either..no babes for me thank you!!!!


----------



## Claudia

Oh Suzie we were not expecting for Macy to get prego at all lol but now i just have to look after her and so far she is doing good, she is really big and tired so i think it will b anytime now maybe even this weekend. As for me i will b 24 weeks on wednesday btu is getting harder to do things now, feet are starting to swallen so i have to b sitting for a bit then back to doing my things lol


----------



## April

so it was the dog next door? well..the worst part is they are being born in the winter. i hope you have somewhere to keep the pups when they start eating solid food and pooing..as 8 big smelly puppies all trampling through their puppy papers is a nightmare. far too smelly for in the house. too cold for outside . 
its also unfortnate it was a pitbull..pitbull x's not gonna be easy to find homes for. 
give her lots of calcium..or she could get eclampsia. eggs, cottage cheese, vitamins, 
if you have any questions on caring for the pups..etc..ive bred dogs before. i can help. 
congrats on the human baby.


----------



## Claudia

Thanks April, i talk to the vet already and he is gonna give me some vitamins for her, as for the out side no worries my 2 dogs are always inside they go out to do there bussiness tho lol Puppies will stay in here and we will c how it goes, i will sure ask u questions, right now we are just waiting for her to start having them and i think it will b soon. Yeah it was the neighbour downstairs, Jeremy is the owner or Primo he is also on BCA and well he thinks is gonna b easy to sell them but i know it wont, they are mix and not pure breed but we will c how it goes. Thanks in advance April


----------



## Trouble

*I don't want to be a beotch and wasn't trying. Hey I bred my cat this summer as my mom wanted a kitten as well as my neighbor, but come time for them to take them, they both changed their minds. One died when she was a day old and trying to save her my vet bill was $477. I have been laid off since March and will be paying for that for months. I just worry that you have other things to use the money for. I tried selling the kittens but there are so many we ended up kepping 2 and giving away 1 to my brother in law. These are 8/10 Ragdolls and I thought no way would I have a problem selling them, I was wrong. I don't have the money to get her fixed, but I have to so I will find a way. I don't want to do all this again and I just was thinking of you doing that and being pregnant as puppies are WAY more work then kittens. If you need a huge box, go to costco and ask the guy in the back. I got a patatoe one from them and it was great. The guy told me he uses them for his puppies. I just am on Craig's list so often and see SOOOOOOOOOO many kittens and animals needing new homes it is sad. Hopefully your dog has a good labour as Hailey almost had to have a C section at $1200. And hopefully she only has a tiny litter so you wont have a harder time finding homes. I do wish you all the luck, but I wish more for you and the bub.*


----------



## Claudia

No worries Jen, i know how expensive vets are, just spend over $400 on Tyson cause he was limping and is related to old age he is 13 now, he is on meds and he will b like that till the day he dies. My dogs are rescued dogs, and i know how many are out there and not just dogs and cats but other animals too.
I wasnt planning on breeding my dog with my neighbours, it happen one day when Macy was on the patio playing while i was doing my cleaning and i heard her crying i run out and my neighbour was pouring water on the dogs for them to separated but theye were already together. I am alone on this one i believe as my neighbour keeps on telling me i am gonna make money out of the puppies....i know thats not gonna happen. I know i will b just spending money instead taking care of them and Macy but is done so now i have to deal with it and make sure my dog and the babies get the care they need.

Not a good time for her to b prego either, i had a really hard year and now i am starting to c the light, also hard me been prego to help her but i am doing the best i can, hopefully she has no problems to deliver and everything goes well


----------



## katienaha

BC SPCA: Main

Heres a link to the prince george spca spay and neuter clinic. they have a similar clinic in kamloops that opened 2 years ago i think. They recently celebrataed 15,000 spay/neuters in the 5 years the clinic has been open. Great for ANYONE, not just low-income.

When I adopted Asher, her spay was included in the $200 adoption fee.


----------



## pt1190

Claudia, What does the daddy look like? Is he the bull terrier?


----------



## Claudia

Yup daddy is the pitbull on the pic, Macy is the german sheppard


----------



## davefrombc

Daddy is the bull terrier ..Very well proportioned and solid muscle...doggy version of a steroid laden body builder.. I have to give the owner credit .. He is well socialized and an attention sponge .. When I was there and first met the dog , he greeted me as a long lost buddy and really soaked up the scratching .. There was no aggressiveness at all.


----------



## Claudia

davefrombc said:


> Daddy is the bull terrier ..Very well proportioned and solid muscle...doggy version of a steroid laden body builder.. I have to give the owner credit .. He is well socialized and an attention sponge .. When I was there and first met the dog , he greeted me as a long lost buddy and really soaked up the scratching .. There was no aggressiveness at all.


Primo is a good dog, he comes everyday to say hi to me, he even cries if i dont open the door lol


----------



## aimnhigh

Hey Claudia,
i hope all goes well with the puppy delivery


----------



## katienaha

i love a good pittbull. my friends had one they resuced, mixed with lab a bit. they trained the wee out of that dog, and the whole family was in on the behaviour training, but they gave the dog 3 chances.. and it used up its 3rd chance 2 months ago when it bit the youngest kid again. they had that dog for 3 years. some dogs cant be "fixed" im glad this pittbull is good mannered. it will help in adopting out those puppies.


----------



## Keri

I wish you luck in the birth and the re-homing of the puppies. What day was she bred? Dog pregnancies generally last about 63 days. If you are going to spay her I would do it right after she is done weaning the puppies so there are no more accidents with the amorous neighbor!
(It's a bit late now but just so everyone knows dogs and cats can still be spayed in the early and mid terms of pregnancy!)


----------



## Claudia

She will have the puppies in about a week, i know is about 10 weeks of pregnancy for dogs


----------



## djamm

You know it can be hard to sell the puppies, or get rid of them, but often mixed breads like this can be a lot healthier than pure bred. They can be great dogs in their own right. Proud owner of a husky rottweiler! Post some pictures of your puppies 

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Claudia

I think is gonna b hard to find homes for them but hopefully i will, my male is sheppard x rotty and has husky too he is so beautiful  I will post pics for sure


----------



## Grete_J

I really didn't want to jump in on this, but when I saw "daddy is a bull terrier", I couldn't help. I'm gonna have to agree that speutering (yes I work in rescue) would be the best idea. The sire of the pups to be is not a bull terrier. This







is a Bull Terrier, miniature version. This







is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. A dog cross bred with an American Pit Bull Terrier strictly for show. This







is an American Pit Bull Terrier. A 35 lb. dog originally bred as a "nanny helper/herding dog". I may be anal (I'll admit to it), but with recent BSL, I think my anal retentiveness probably works in favour for those who do keep bully breeds.



Claudia said:


> For the record my male dog is fixed we havent done her yet, on the other hand i cant pay for other peoples mistakes


Keeping in mind that it does take two to tango.... why is it the owner of the sire's fault? Had his dog been neutered and the female not spayed, it would not be an issue... or vice versa.



Claudia said:


> Primo is a good dog, he comes everyday to say hi to me, he even cries if i dont open the door lol


A dog that cries if they're not included in activities? That's a sign of anxiety, when a dog feels as though they're the "pack leader" and should be protecting their pack, yet cannot... freak out aka bark, cry incessantly...

When I hear of pups "up for adoption" because "oops, whichever dog wasn't speutered" and to top it off, the owner in question does not even know the actual breed or history of said dog breed, I have to shake my head.

I don't mean to offend the OP, but... I'm me and it's inevitable... I'm the person who went and paid $140 to have my rabbit neutered because I'm aware of the numbers of surrendered "easter bunnies" in shelters....


----------



## athena

Do you know how many puppies there are in her belly!? I can't wait to see puppy pictures  congrats on all the babies in your family XP


----------



## Grete_J

With regards to purebred vs mutts...

Come meet my partner's dog... a dachshund x yorkie. She's almost entirely blind in one eye and has lost most of her peripheral vision due to mixing breeds. It's really not as hot or a good idea as most people think...



djamm said:


> You know it can be hard to sell the puppies, or get rid of them, but often mixed breads like this can be a lot healthier than pure bred. They can be great dogs in their own right. Proud owner of a husky rottweiler! Post some pictures of your puppies
> 
> Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Claudia

Grete_J said:


> Keeping in mind that it does take two to tango.... why is it the owner of the sire's fault? Had his dog been neutered and the female not spayed, it would not be an issue... or vice versa.
> 
> A dog that cries if they're not included in activities? That's a sign of anxiety, when a dog feels as though they're the "pack leader" and should be protecting their pack, yet cannot... freak out aka bark, cry incessantly...
> 
> When I hear of pups "up for adoption" because "oops, whichever dog wasn't speutered" and to top it off, the owner in question does not even know the actual breed or history of said dog breed, I have to shake my head.
> 
> I don't mean to offend the OP, but... I'm me and it's inevitable... I'm the person who went and paid $140 to have my rabbit neutered because I'm aware of the numbers of surrendered "easter bunnies" in shelters....


I never said it was his fault, i can only speak for my dogs not other people dogs, it is his fault to clean his hands of the situation tho

I know the breeds of my dogs, about the dog crying..this is not my dog crying is my neighbour downstairs that cries and like i said there is nothing i can do, this is not my dog and i am not in the position to tell the owner what to do


----------



## Claudia

Grete_J said:


> With regards to purebred vs mutts...
> 
> Come meet my partner's dog... a dachshund x yorkie. She's almost entirely blind in one eye and has lost most of her peripheral vision due to mixing breeds. It's really not as hot or a good idea as most people think...


I never wanted to mix my dog with a diferent breed but it happen and i have to deal with it the best i can


----------



## kelly528

Grete_J said:


> With regards to purebred vs mutts...
> 
> Come meet my partner's dog... a dachshund x yorkie. She's almost entirely blind in one eye and has lost most of her peripheral vision due to mixing breeds. It's really not as hot or a good idea as most people think...


Yeah, I have to say I don't really buy in to the whole hybrid vigor myth. In the end the only thing dictating alleles is dominant/recessive genes.

That being said, we strongly suspect our Pom is an American Eskimo cross... and he is the perfect dog for us. Larger than a pom, smaller than an American Eskimo. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Trouble

Well I think he should pay for half the food and anything ells. I know you can't make people do thing, boy do I know, but it would be the right thing to do. I don't get how men think it is so bad to get the male dog fixed. They have no idea they have no balls. I am so sick of hearing that it's the females fault. To bad you didn't know and got the morning after pill for dogs. I remember when my mom's pure bred got jumped by a mutt and boy was she screaming, my mom that is. She rushed her to the vet for the shot. Come to think of it I commend my mom for that. I don't think allot of people know about the shot though. So many people don't know about capstar either and it is heaven. Make sure you breath Claudia and remember that YOUR baby is coming as well. I still have a 3 in one car seat and stroller for sale.


----------



## Claudia

Macy is getting ready, she decided she wants daugthers closet so my daugther took her stuff out and we made a bed for Macy


----------



## effox

lol, that's a nice den she found herself.


----------



## djamm

I have a feeling it will not be too long now...


----------



## Claudia

djamm said:


> I have a feeling it will not be too long now...


I have the same feeling lol I kinda had the feeling she was going to deliver this weekend, now is any moment, i am just waiting and checking on her


----------



## Claudia

effox said:


> lol, that's a nice den she found herself.


I know, nice cave she found lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

glad she picked a quiet time and place. hard to keep excited kids from sneaking peeks......lol. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Claudia

onefishtwofish said:


> glad she picked a quiet time and place. hard to keep excited kids from sneaking peeks......lol. good luck and keep us posted


I know, we are home alone, daugther left no long ago to go work but still nothing, is gonna take a while mmmmm i got the feeling i will b awake all nite lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

yes from what i understand it can take hours once she gets started. might be n idea to just sleep in your daughters room so you can nap.


----------



## Claudia

onefishtwofish said:


> yes from what i understand it can take hours once she gets started. might be n idea to just sleep in your daughters room so you can nap.


Yeah, i am thinking on that too, we will c what happens from now till bed time but i am sure is gonna b a loooooong nite


----------



## Claudia

puppies are coming......we have a boy


----------



## effox

awesome, be sure to take pics after they're cleaned up and ready for it.


----------



## Claudia

just post it 2


----------



## effox

Wicked Claudia!


----------



## djamm

I knew she looked ready... Congrats....


----------



## Claudia

Yeah i was expecting her to have them this weekend too, now i am sure i wont b buying new tires for my car lol


----------



## djamm

So Cute  I love puppies....


----------



## Claudia

Second one....a girl and was delivered on my daugthers bed lol


----------



## effox

eeewww......


----------



## Claudia

effox said:


> eeewww......


i know, i am gonna have to buy a new pillow for my daugther lol i took all the sheets and left the conforter, i am gonna have to wash the matress too


----------



## effox

I'd bet, at least the gal knows how to do things in comfort.


----------



## Claudia

effox said:


> I'd bet, at least the gal knows how to do things in comfort.


i know huh smart dog lol i am gonna have to wash the carpet too


----------



## effox

I've got a feeling she could careless how much you have to clean up after she's done.


----------



## djamm

well, I am sure your going to have a lot to clean up! But they are PUPPIES!!!! So Cute, So Perfect...


----------



## Claudia

yeah a lot of clean up after but i am having that macy is doing good


----------



## effox

I'm glad there haven't been any complications either!


----------



## djamm

Glad "Macy is doing good "


----------



## Trouble

*I hope all goes well. I had to take a kitten in to emergency the day after they were born. Cost me $477 and still paying it off. I hope all goes well and you don't have to rush any to any vet.*


----------



## pt1190

Do your best to keep her calm and in one area.


----------



## Claudia

She is doing really good, i went to pick daugther up and found 2 more puppies and then she had another one....we have 5 so far


----------



## April

get her back in her closet and dont let her move all over the place . also big dogs can suffocate their puppies by laying against them in the walls or sides of a box. breeders use whelping boxes with rails so they cant crush them. 
jennifer is right . you can take the female in for a shot within 24 hours to stop the pregnancy . good to know for anyone else who has an incident with a female getting bred unintentionally.


----------



## Claudia

Oh u have no idea how much i am checking on her, she has been doing really good for a first time mom, i put her water by her so she doesnt have to move, puppies are mursing now and she still cleaning them too, they are so cute lol


----------



## Claudia

Number 6 is here


----------



## Claudia

Number 7 and number 8 is coming


----------



## effox

She's really pumping them out.


----------



## Claudia

I told her to stop it lol We got 8 as now


----------



## Claudia

Macy is tired, babies are nursing and r quiet  So macy and i will try to catch some sleep, what ever we can get helps lol


----------



## Claudia

Havent count this morning but so far seems like there are 8, we just cleaned her bedding again as everything is so wet, doing laundry a bit later too. I will take some pics later, mom looks so tired and babies look really healthy. All of them doing great


----------



## traco

Long night, I bet? Glad everyone is doing great. Now catch some sleep and take pics once things settle down.


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations to Macy and your whole family, Claudia. Your daughter is very generous, giving up her closet like that. I hope all the puppies are very healthy. Macy looked pretty excited in that closet pic.


----------



## Claudia

traco said:


> Long night, I bet? Glad everyone is doing great. Now catch some sleep and take pics once things settle down.


it was kinda of a long nite, wasnt as bad as i expect it. Kids still sleeping lol i just used to wake up early but dont worry i will get my nap lol



Morainy said:


> Congratulations to Macy and your whole family, Claudia. Your daughter is very generous, giving up her closet like that. I hope all the puppies are very healthy. Macy looked pretty excited in that closet pic.


Thanks Maureen, Macy is pretty tired today, she did an amazing job and she is doing great  babies r doing good too nursing lots lol


----------



## thefishwife

congrats claudia, so proud of macy!!!! hopefully everyone can rest today!


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> congrats claudia, so proud of macy!!!! hopefully everyone can rest today!


Thanks Kim, she did so good  my kids are sleeping i will have to take them to school a bit later, was a long nite for all of us, but feels so good to hear the babies crying


----------



## Claudia

Pics from this am Dec. 6th, 2010


----------



## katienaha

what a calm looking mom! glad it all went well. Now to get on the phone and call carpet cleaning companies I guess hey? They might be able to do the mattress.


----------



## Claudia

I have a carpet machine we are already cleaning lol 
I just did the count and we have 5 males and 3 females


----------



## TCR

AWW.. they look like daddy eh? makes me wish i can have more dogs.. I cant do that to my shady girl tho..


----------



## Claudia

Yeah the look a lot at dad, they might change a bit too


----------



## Morainy

In the pic of Mom and pups in the closet, Macy's expression says, "The closet sure seemed a lot bigger when I came in here last night!"

She looks calm, loving and capable and her puppies are sweethearts.


----------



## Mferko

awh so cute


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> In the pic of Mom and pups in the closet, Macy's expression says, "The closet sure seemed a lot bigger when I came in here last night!"
> 
> She looks calm, loving and capable and her puppies are sweethearts.


 She has been doing such a good job, we do keep an eye on her cause she seats on them sometimes lol but they are doing good



Mferko said:


> awh so cute


i know they are, we still drooling and i cant believe she had so many


----------



## fraggalrock

*We r gonna have puppies soon!!!They are here....pics Dec. 6th, 2010*

Congrats Claudia they are beautiful
Their is nothing more wonderful that
Puppy love! Enjoy those little sweeties!
Sherry


----------



## TCR

its a good number.. she should be able to sustain them all... when they have say 11 pups then one is more likey to lose one or two.. Hope they all are healthy and such.. post lots of pics of the lil bugs


----------



## beN

i call a female 

dukey needs a gf


----------



## thefishwife

Macy looks like she needed to catch up on her sleep! She did good!!! Pups look great.


----------



## Trouble

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/2098710535.html

*
9 more pitbulls in the world here as well. *
*I hope you find homes for them. *


----------



## Claudia

She is doing well but still tired, i bought her vitamins today  Puppies are doing great too, they are chubby lol they look so cute and healthy, talk to the vet also and showed him pics


----------



## Claudia

Trouble said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/pet/2098710535.html
> 
> *
> 9 more pitbulls in the world here as well. *
> *I hope you find homes for them. *


That post was flagged


----------



## Errol

Congrats Claudia enjoy


----------



## thefishwife

Claudia said:


> She is doing well but still tired, i bought her vitamins today  Puppies are doing great too, they are chubby lol they look so cute and healthy, talk to the vet also and showed him pics


Thats excellent, she will need her vitamins and her rest. They are cute, makes me want a brother for daisy!!! hahaha


----------



## Emily

Congrats, but must second the others... She really needs to be spayed. Good luck finding homes for the puppies, those breeds aren't easy to place, that's for sure. Make sure you do REALLY good background checks because a lot of people attracted to pitties and pittie mixes aren't exactly credible. Also, I would sell the puppies on a contract that they must be spayed/neutered to prevent another litter like this.

Also, your neighbour is insane if he thinks it is going to make you money. No good breeder makes money off a dog after all the expenses ring through. Your best bet is to ask for a fee to cover the costs. My oops litter dog came to $150 to cover his shots and vet visits and that was it.

A great source of info is: Dog Forums and Pet Forum - Dog Breeds and Pet News

I have been a member there for upwards of 5 years and the wealth of knowledge on that site is awesome. A lot of people with experience raising a litter that would be happy to provide advice, too.


----------



## Trouble

*I was just posting that there are other pit puppies like yours. 9 of them in that litter. So try and find them homes as soon as you can. I found when my ragdolls where ready to go there was so many that I had a hard time selling. One reason we kept 2 of them. You can ask people for deposits before they are ready to go to new homes.*


----------



## flannel

Congrats, she does look like a happy mom. I do have my fingers crossed for you being able to find them homes. A friend of mine has been trying to home her puppies from aussie shepherd/lab parents for free. 3 found homes but she's still stuck with two of the pups and they are, I think 4 months old and getting so big they're getting harder to adopt out by the day. No one wants them and they're not even considered a 'dangerous' breed (I only use that term because other people think that way). Start trying to find them homes now, while they're still little and cute...


----------



## Claudia

I already spend $120 today plus the food for macy, i just want to get nice homes for them and i will ask the amount to cover what ever i spend on each of them. I am really glad they are doing well and specially Macy.
I have people already asking me for puppies and we will c what happens, if is people i know will b much better cause i will know they are going to good homes, we will c


----------



## Claudia

flannel said:


> Congrats, she does look like a happy mom. I do have my fingers crossed for you being able to find them homes. A friend of mine has been trying to home her puppies from aussie shepherd/lab parents for free. 3 found homes but she's still stuck with two of the pups and they are, I think 4 months old and getting so big they're getting harder to adopt out by the day. No one wants them and they're not even considered a 'dangerous' breed (I only use that term because other people think that way). Start trying to find them homes now, while they're still little and cute...


Most people wants puppies and not grown dogs


----------



## Trouble

*Hence the reason our shelters are so full. Same with kittens and not cats. they don't stay small for long.*


----------



## Claudia

yeah i know but at the same time it really sucks for me cause i didnt plan it, now i am just dealing with it cause thats what i have to do, i am trying to worry as things come along, is a lot of work, a lot of time, a lot of money but i am trying my best to get what this lil guys need and also Macy


----------



## InfraredDream

Congratulations, Claudia!! Tooo cute!! Hope you'll find them good homes. Macy looks great and so proud  Good job you girls!


----------



## flannel

I know, you are in a tough spot from the sounds of things. Of course part of me screams 'get her fixed' but the reality is one day at a time, one problem at a time, I totally get that, and when the time comes to deal with that, you'll find a way because I'm pretty sure it'll be so draining you'll never want to do it again! You do seem to be trying very hard to do the right thing. Now that the pups are here, the most important thing is to look after everyone's health and happiness (including your own) and you can make a plan for the other stuff that's important, like a spay, it's just not at the top of the list for this week. Just keeping everyone fed and loved and healthy in the here and now is what you have to take care of. It's tough stuff, and I'm delighted that you stepped up to the challenge instead of just ditching her at a shelter like so many other people seem to think it's ok to do. *hugs* enjoy them while they are little and squirmy because they won't be like that forever!


----------



## Claudia

flannel said:


> I know, you are in a tough spot from the sounds of things. Of course part of me screams 'get her fixed' but the reality is one day at a time, one problem at a time, I totally get that, and when the time comes to deal with that, you'll find a way because I'm pretty sure it'll be so draining you'll never want to do it again! You do seem to be trying very hard to do the right thing. Now that the pups are here, the most important thing is to look after everyone's health and happiness (including your own) and you can make a plan for the other stuff that's important, like a spay, it's just not at the top of the list for this week. Just keeping everyone fed and loved and healthy in the here and now is what you have to take care of. It's tough stuff, and I'm delighted that you stepped up to the challenge instead of just ditching her at a shelter like so many other people seem to think it's ok to do. *hugs* enjoy them while they are little and squirmy because they won't be like that forever!


Thank you for your words, i am a responsible person and Macy is my responsability and i am asuming it the way i have to or the way i think is the right way, number one on the list is mom and pups and already talk to the vet to c whats next, so far thats taking care off, today was cleaning the mess day lol and we will c tomorrow how it goes.
I need macy to b healthy so she can keep on taking care of her pups and thats number one now, after i will deal with what comes next. 
I am going a day at a time and we will c how it goes


----------



## Morainy

Macy is very lucky to have you as her caregiver because you are very caring. She can count on you.

I'm sure you're feeling pulled in 10 directions right now, being pregnant and now having 8 pups to look after, but by tackling things as they come and celebrating the things that can be celebrated, you're a great role model for your kids. One day, they'll be in your shoes, looking after babies and puppies -- if they're lucky!

Is there anything that we can do for you, so that you can feel a little pampered yourself while you do umpteen dozen loads of laundry and visit the vet?

Meanwhile, here's a nostalgic song, Me and You and a Dog Named Boo: 
YouTube - Lobo - Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (with lyrics)
Hope you can put your feet up for 3 minutes while you listen!

-Maureen



Claudia said:


> yeah i know but at the same time it really sucks for me cause i didnt plan it, now i am just dealing with it cause thats what i have to do, i am trying to worry as things come along, is a lot of work, a lot of time, a lot of money but i am trying my best to get what this lil guys need and also Macy


----------



## pt1190

We need pics! You know how we all like to see


----------



## katienaha

there's 2 pictures up there ^


----------



## Trouble

*If you need a box for them I think I mentioned that you can go to Costco and get a huge patatoe box. I did that for the kittens and it was great. You can post on Craig's list, just make sure you ask for a small donation for your costs. When I found out Hailey was pregnant I bought the best food for her, then for the kittens. it costs alot more for cats so I can imagine how much more for puppies. I feel for you. Hailey is going in next week to get fixed. I don't want to let her have anymore.*


----------



## BCAquaria

Awwww how cute...

If only my apartment allowed dogs


----------



## Trouble

*Move. LMAO*


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> Macy is very lucky to have you as her caregiver because you are very caring. She can count on you.
> 
> I'm sure you're feeling pulled in 10 directions right now, being pregnant and now having 8 pups to look after, but by tackling things as they come and celebrating the things that can be celebrated, you're a great role model for your kids. One day, they'll be in your shoes, looking after babies and puppies -- if they're lucky!
> 
> Is there anything that we can do for you, so that you can feel a little pampered yourself while you do umpteen dozen loads of laundry and visit the vet?
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a nostalgic song, Me and You and a Dog Named Boo:
> YouTube - Lobo - Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (with lyrics)
> Hope you can put your feet up for 3 minutes while you listen!
> 
> -Maureen


Thank you for your words Maureen, helps knowing that friends are thinking on a positive way, it was tysons app today to the vet so i talk to him about getting her fix and he told me just to wait a bit, everything is going well so far macy is eating good food plus vitamins and the babys are so cute and chubby lol



pt1190 said:


> We need pics! You know how we all like to see


Oh i know, i am one of the ones that always ask for them lol I am thinking on taking some of each baby and mom with babies, is just tha we are so busy with regular life plus taking care of macy and the pups omg i have 10 dogs right now  crazy lol



Trouble said:


> *If you need a box for them I think I mentioned that you can go to Costco and get a huge patatoe box. I did that for the kittens and it was great. You can post on Craig's list, just make sure you ask for a small donation for your costs. When I found out Hailey was pregnant I bought the best food for her, then for the kittens. it costs alot more for cats so I can imagine how much more for puppies. I feel for you. Hailey is going in next week to get fixed. I don't want to let her have anymore.*


I will sell them because i am already spending money and then the first vaccines will come too and adds up, if i could i would keep them all but 10 dogs is a lot lol



BCAquaria said:


> Awwww how cute...
> 
> If only my apartment allowed dogs


Move lol


----------



## djamm

Just wanted to thank you for sharing your PUPPIES with us. I have always loved puppies, even though it is a lot of work. The photos have been great, and your puppies mother Macy has been a star.

Thanks again,


----------



## beN

im dyin to see more pics, now that its been a couple of weeks


----------



## Claudia

Sorry guys, i havent been able to update the pics, i am sick with a bad cold and my dog Tyson is really sick also  but i will try to take pics and post them. The pups are doing really good so is mom, they are starting to open their eyes, not completely but they are...looks like they are spying on u lol


----------



## Claudia

Here are some pics, some old ones and new ones
The old ones




































Here are some new ones i just took 



























and this ones sou go.....aaawwwww lol


----------



## beN

they are looking great!

now which ones are the ladies  !!


----------



## Claudia

hahahahha Ben there is ladies in there 3 of them one has your name on it lol
I want to take individual pics and well hopefully maybe tomorrow if i get the chance, i have to clean Tyson accident in my room lol and have to try to finish my laundry too. I will take the pics some how lol


----------



## traco

Holy smokes, they grow fast! And soooo cute and butter ballyee.


----------



## Diztrbd1

AWWWWWWWWWWW ...........absolutely adorable!!


----------



## alym

WOW! These are super cute!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

They are sooo frickin cute especially the brown ones, what a good mom Macy is. They look like fat little sausages.


----------



## Claudia

O.C.D Fishies said:


> They are sooo frickin cute especially the brown ones, what a good mom Macy is. They look like fat little sausages.


i know lol the brown we named Tyson  there is another one that his name is Bolt lol

They are so cute, they r starting to bark a bit and not long ago we saw them playing between each other, is the cuttest thing to watch


----------



## thefishwife

Beautiful pics! Macy looks pooped tho, how is she doing? Very cute puppies.


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Beautiful pics! Macy looks pooped tho, how is she doing? Very cute puppies.


Yes she has worked a lot, not sleeping much etc Now she is more herself, she takes advantage when the pups are sleeping and comes to b with us, she sleeps while nursing too, she still looks tired but she looks much better then when she just had the pups.
She has been working hard, she is a good mom


----------



## katienaha

three cheers for Macy! Wow those puppies are looking fantastic! Wish I could afford to bring a third into my home, they are going to need some good homes. I wouldnt though, because my border collie x is so dominant, I'd hate there to be a clash of attitudes!

Love the fat inverted puppy off in the corner too. Looks like he got fed first and plopped down over there in a food-coma!


----------



## effox

katienaha said:


> Love the fat inverted puppy off in the corner too. Looks like he got fed first and plopped down over there in a food-coma!


lmao, I was thinking the same thing Katie.


----------



## Claudia

Here are some pics i took on dec. 27th but didnt got the chance to post them. I had to start helping macy as the puppies were growing their teeth, wasnt too bad till yesterday, she is getting really hurt now. I teach them to drink from a bowl and we just added some puppy food to their diet as their teeth aare big lol So their main food still goat milk with baby rice cereal and once a day puppy food. Here are some pics from when we started to feed them



















Here when we introduce milk in a container and they were learning how to drink














































They are really playfull and running around now, they like to walk around the house, they bark, cry, growl is so cute to hear them lol


----------



## April

*We r gonna have puppies soon!!!They are here....pics Jan.1st, 2011 post #137*

Wow they are huge already. Your doing a great job. Happy new year.


----------



## pt1190

+ Wow. They sure have grown. I see 2 in there i really like ....
Bet they are quite active now, playing, barking, eating, and keeping you busy.
Good job, Macy & Claudia

Have the little ones with the tie around their necks found homes already?


----------



## Claudia

aprils aquarium said:


> Wow they are huge already. Your doing a great job. Happy new year.


Thanks April, they are growing fast lol Happy New Year to u too 



pt1190 said:


> + Wow. They sure have grown. I see 2 in there i really like ....
> Bet they are quite active now, playing, barking, eating, and keeping you busy.
> Good job, Macy & Claudia
> 
> Have the little ones with the tie around their necks found homes already?


The tie around their necks were put on them when they were born so we could tell them apart, they were all the same now they have been changing colors so is easy to know who is who 

They are sure a handsfull lol but they are so cute and is so rewarding taking care of them when they come running waging their tail lol


----------



## InfraredDream

Super cute!! And grow so fast!
You are doing great job!
Happy New Year!


----------



## thefishwife

Beautiful Claudia!!! And i see macy is still being a mom and cleaning them .

You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## fraggalrock

My fav is the black one with the little brown dots above his eyes! so cute!!


----------



## Rastapus

Wow! They are looking great Claudia!


----------



## logan22

awwww soooo adorable


----------



## Claudia

Is so incredible how big the pups are and they are soo cute, I will b posting pics soon. They are 5 weeks old now


----------



## Claudia

Oh wait i thought i did post this other pics mmm well i will now, this are like a week old....enjoy 
This is Lola









This is lil Tyson









If i am not mistaken this is #1 lol









This 2 are Bolt texting the lil guy he is into technoligy lol


----------



## April

very cute. they should be well adjusted pups..being handled alot and part of the family. are you keeping one?


----------



## athena

They are so adorable! Must be getting super active too. I hope you'll keep one


----------



## Claudia

aprils aquarium said:


> very cute. they should be well adjusted pups..being handled alot and part of the family. are you keeping one?





athena said:


> They are so adorable! Must be getting super active too. I hope you'll keep one


They are use to been handle, they actually come to us for some petting is so cute and if u dont pay attention they will bark till u carry them lol spolied lil guys
Well my 11 yearl old loves Bolt and my 8 yearl old loves Tyson and my daugther wants to keep one and i love Lolas face i think we are gonna keep one (at least) i wish i could keep them all if they stayed that size lol The 4 of us have to talk and decide cause we cant keep 3 or 4 lol plus Macy lol

We are gonna take more pics specially cause they are gonna b ready to go soon, man thats gonna b hard  is gonna b a quiet house when they are gone. I use to make kids breakfast first but now i wake up earlier and make pups breakfast first lol feels like i have 12 kids


----------



## InfraredDream

WOW, SO cute!! I am sure it will be tough to let them go to their new homes, they are too cute! Hope you can make a decision which one to keep. Not easy, I am sure.


----------



## effox

Really cute pups Claudia!


----------



## thefishwife

They are so cute!!! If i didn't have Daisy I would grab one.


----------



## Atom

Very adorable. Must go cuddle my cat now.


----------



## silvciv888

very cute. interesting mix. turned out nicely!


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Cute puppies. Such sweet faces.


----------



## beN

we just came from claudia's 

and let me tell ya..these puppies are super cute!

so playful & full of love.


----------



## Claudia

Thank u everybody for the nice comments 
They are really sweet and i think they are waaaay to spoiled too lol How ever i do have bad news, last saturday davefrombc and onefishtwofish came for a visit and of course they wanted to c the pups, they were sleeping but when they heard people coming they woke up. So i open the gate for them to go crazy and run around all over the house and say hi Lola was still slepping so i called her so she wake up but nothing i touched her and at the same time i was calling her name and she was cold  seems like she died on her sleep or maybe she choke on food or something, we dont really know.

Dave told me that it happends, i was devastated cause i thought i had to make sure they were not sit on when they were just born by Macy and killed one accidentally. We sure missed her she was loved not just by me but by my kids also. She was 5 weeks 6 days old when she died. 

RIP Lola Dec. 5th, 2010-Jan. 15th, 2011


----------



## Trouble

*That is so sad. You are lucky that she went in her sleep and didn't have to rush her to a vet. Don't think I say that to be cold, I know all to well what that is like for kids and then for your wallet. I had it happen with the kittens. I rushed Hope to the vet to walk out without her and a vet bill of $477.98. Plus what the kids went through, and me. Sad to hear that though. Ya I didn't realize that it was a common thing either. Dave said thats why animal's have so many. Good luck with the rest of them. Wish they were Yorkies or Cockers. *


----------



## alym

*We r gonna have puppies soon!!!They are here....pics up Jan. 14th, 2011 post #147*



Trouble said:


> *That is so sad. You are lucky that she went in her sleep and didn't have to rush her to a vet. Don't think I say that to be cold, I know all to well what that is like for kids and then for your wallet. I had it happen with the kittens. I rushed Hope to the vet to walk out without her and a vet bill of $477.98. Plus what the kids went through, and me. Sad to hear that though. Ya I didn't realize that it was a common thing either. Dave said thats why animal's have so many. Good luck with the rest of them. Wish they were Yorkies or Cockers. *


So sorry for your loss - you can play with our puppy, Lola, any time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April

oh..thats sad..she wasnt behind in growth or anything? couldve been a weak heart or something. hard on you..but better now than after going to a new home. the owners wouldve been devastated .


----------



## Claudia

Trouble said:


> *That is so sad. You are lucky that she went in her sleep and didn't have to rush her to a vet. Don't think I say that to be cold, I know all to well what that is like for kids and then for your wallet. I had it happen with the kittens. I rushed Hope to the vet to walk out without her and a vet bill of $477.98. Plus what the kids went through, and me. Sad to hear that though. Ya I didn't realize that it was a common thing either. Dave said thats why animal's have so many. Good luck with the rest of them. Wish they were Yorkies or Cockers. *


We wanted to know what happen but i dont have the money to do it so is a mistery



alym said:


> So sorry for your loss - you can play with our puppy, Lola, any time
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Alym, i still have 7 that i am looking after lol



aprils aquarium said:


> oh..thats sad..she wasnt behind in growth or anything? couldve been a weak heart or something. hard on you..but better now than after going to a new home. the owners wouldve been devastated .


Thats what dave says that maybe a weak heart, they were all sleeping and she looked like she was sleeping thats why we think she died on her sleep but we dont know for sure
Is sad tho


----------



## Trouble

*Ya cause you get so atatched to them no matter what age. Hope was just a day old and I was so devistated. I think of her all the time and wonder what markings she would have. At least I know what happened as they did an autopsy to make sure it wasn't in all of them. She eneded up having no stomach lining. Was good to know as I hate not knowing things, but the money part sucks as I am still paying it off.*


----------



## Claudia

Trouble said:


> *Ya cause you get so atatched to them no matter what age. Hope was just a day old and I was so devistated. I think of her all the time and wonder what markings she would have. At least I know what happened as they did an autopsy to make sure it wasn't in all of them. She eneded up having no stomach lining. Was good to know as I hate not knowing things, but the money part sucks as I am still paying it off.*


Vets are sure expensive i know


----------



## Claudia

I took this pic early this week, my hairy babies are so big


----------

